# Chinese Military Big-Saber



## Xue Sheng (Nov 22, 2011)

Chinese Military Big-Saber

From Chinese Long Sword



> The Chinese Military Big-Saber &#22823;&#20992; (Da Dao) was made famous by the 29th
> Division of the Chinese Nationalist Army fighting against the Japanese invaders
> during the 1930s. Legend has it that it's so effective that heads could be cut
> off easily with ease.
> ...


----------



## clfsean (Nov 22, 2011)

Lau Fat Man... check him out. He did this during WWII.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 22, 2011)

Lau Fat Mang, Da Dao Book


----------



## Eric_H (Nov 25, 2011)

Dao and Da Dao are two of my favorite weapons - the Yin Style Bagua (Xie Peiqi/He Jinbao) line have a few DVDs out on the big saber - they are worth checking out!


----------

